

College Humor: The Hardly Working Startup Guys - dstein
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMmdl4VltD4&feature=youtu.be

======
inkaudio
they were missing a few terms, like "collapsed user models" and "elastic
network".

If you don't get this video watch this:
[http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/24/lumier-adds-a-new-coat-
of-p...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/24/lumier-adds-a-new-coat-of-paint-to-
windows/)

